# Drinking Age



## Eros (Jun 3, 2017)

What is the best drinking age? Personally I think 16 for beer and wine, and 18 for hard liquor. US drinking laws should definitely be lowered, and I speak as a man of almost 35. Strict age restrictions seem to have the opposite of the desired effect. Teens and young adults seem to acquire alcohol illegally. Don't believe me? Here's a quote from a CNN article. 



> But while the law did have a significant impact on drinking and driving, it did not stop kids from drinking. In fact, it may have made drinking even more appealing to teens, whose brains naturally seek out risk more than adult brains do -- without considering what the consequences might be.
> 
> A survey of students at 56 colleges across the country just a couple years after the legislation passed found that "significantly more under-age students drank compared to those of legal age." This study concluded that "the increase in purchase age appears to have been not only ineffective but actually counter-productive, at least in the short run."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Jun 3, 2017)

I feel like this belongs more in the Debate corner or the KCC

OT:
I'd say 18 since at that age you can enlist in the military and even smoke cigarettes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 3, 2017)

don't drink, don't care. 


some kids here do it from 12-13+


----------



## Ashi (Jun 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> don't drink, don't care.
> 
> 
> some kids here do it from 12-13+



that doesn't mean it should be legal tho


----------



## Eros (Jun 3, 2017)

Lap Lap said:


> I feel like this belongs more in the Debate corner or the KCC
> 
> OT:
> I'd say 18 since at that age you can enlist in the military and even smoke cigarettes


I wanted to post it here.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 3, 2017)

Idk... there just isn't a magic number where teens learn the self control and awareness necessary to not to end up sleeping next to Mr.herbert on a lawn after a night of drinking ;P

Either you can handle it or you can't.

I'd probably separate a portion they're allowed to drink and allow them to do so with friends provided they remained on the property from ages 16 and up. 

I'd allow them to do that 4 times a month on the weekends. 

If they show themselves to display the ability to pace themselves enough to have fun but not nearly kill themselves or break up the house I'd go ahead and remove the limits.


----------



## Gin (Jun 3, 2017)

drinking was only fun for me when it was illegal tbf

idk if that's normal or just 3edgy

my most fun drinking experience was legit when my friends' parents (who had a full bar in their house) turned it over to him and his sisters when they had a massive house party

i almost died

we were 13 btw

good times

anyway prolly in the 16-18 range 'cause honestly there's always gonna be a fuckton of ppl who do it irresponsibly regardless of age


----------



## Eros (Jun 3, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Idk... there just isn't a magic number where teens learn the self control and awareness necessary to not to end up sleeping next to Mr.herbert on a lawn after a night of drinking ;P


Yeah. The problem is outright restricting the young adult crowd by law seems to have had a negative effect. A teenager should probably not drink without adult supervision. That's a given. They don't know when to stop. This is not a good thing. By the time you start vomiting, your liver, gallbladder, and kidneys have already taken a beating.


----------



## Asriel (Jun 3, 2017)

Supervised drinking sounds like a good compromise.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 3, 2017)

Lady Gaga said:


> Yeah. The problem is outright restricting the young adult crowd by law seems to have had a negative effect. A teenager should probably not drink without adult supervision. That's a given. They don't know when to stop. This is not a good thing. By the time you start vomiting, your liver, gallbladder, and kidneys have already taken a beating.



The law isn't a big deal, parents just need to consider it themselves, talk to their kids, and explain what can happen and lay down some limits and let them know it's for their own damn good and to be grateful their parents are taking the risk just to let them make a mess lol.

I was such a quiet boy on the exterior that dad was very surprised when I downed a ton of his rum while he was out one day.

He had never had to hide anything from me lol.


----------



## Asriel (Jun 3, 2017)

Gina said:


> drinking was only fun for me when it was illegal tbf
> 
> idk if that's normal or just 3edgy


It's pretty common.  That's what I think the point of this thread is, the allure of 'forbidden' temptations being more powerful than the temptation itself.

There's some fancy phrase or name for it,  but I've never properly looked into it to know.


----------



## Eros (Jun 3, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> The law isn't a big deal, parents just need to consider it themselves, talk to their kids, and explain what can happen and lay down some limits and let them know it's for their own damn good and to be grateful their parents are taking the risk just to let them make a mess lol.


Some states in the US allow for parents and/or guardians to allow their kids to consume alcoholic beverages at home under their supervision only so long as no harm comes to the minor such as an accident or alcohol poisoning. Missouri is one of them. In fact, Missouri allows adult passengers in a motor vehicle to drink.


----------



## Eki (Jun 3, 2017)

18 sounds good. Any younger and I feel like it'd be a mess tbh. Teens are little cucks.


----------



## Fin (Jun 3, 2017)

I've been 21 like 6 times starting everything at 14


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 3, 2017)

I dont think teenagers should be drinking and some adults dont need to either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 3, 2017)

Lap Lap said:


> I feel like this belongs more in the Debate corner or the KCC



I agree.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 3, 2017)

p sure the drinking age isn't arbitrary but based on the statistics that most car accidents coming from the influence of alcohol were between 18-20 so they mandated the minimum to be 21. the age is fine.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 3, 2017)

18 is fine.

Lowering it to 16 or any other age won't make a difference anyway as teens will try it out just like all of us tried things out when we were teens. It ain't gonna do jack shit. Teens always know how to get cigs or drinks even if there's an age restriction.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 3, 2017)

18 is when people start taking responsibilities and generally enter collage and kinda look after themselves so I guess its the most suitable age. I don't drink so idk how people who spam it feel lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2017)

16yrs old

For everything 







EVERYTHING!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

These words "drinking age" do not really display the actual limitation. Cause it's not about drinking at home, but about buying alcohol.
I don't think it should be allowed till the legal working age. When you can legally start earning money - do it and buy whatever the hell you want.
Drinking it will still be w/e age.


----------



## trance (Jun 15, 2017)

<insert obligatory "you can enlist at 18 and be given a gun or smoke and get cancer but can't buy a beer" argument here>


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 15, 2017)

I drink occasionally, but I only started around 18 andae


----------



## Eros (Jun 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


> These words "drinking age" do not really display the actual limitation. Cause it's not about drinking at home, but about buying alcohol.
> I don't think it should be allowed till the legal working age. When you can legally start earning money - do it and buy whatever the hell you want.
> Drinking it will still be w/e age.


And some states (5  or 6 if remember correctly) also allow specifically for minors to drink under parental supervision. I live in Missouri, which happens to be one of them. I think Ohio is another. I don't know for certain.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 15, 2017)

Kyouko said:


> <insert obligatory "you can enlist at 18 and be given a gun or smoke and get cancer but can't buy a beer" argument here>




I already beat you to it


----------



## Jessica (Jun 15, 2017)

This is so amazing to find because i'm drinking right now!

Even though it is 19 in C anada I hnestly think that 20 is "maybe" a little more appropriate. I feel like, at some point in your early twenties (mabe after 20 idk) your brain :"turns on" and you mature and become a functional person and not a dumb teenager. I honestly would never give alcohol to anone who didn;t seem capable of handling it, and in a lot ofcases it seems like people start too early here. I mean, even in the US where the age is 21, there are such reckless young adults. Less so than Canada thouggh, but we honestly drink a lot up here.

I don't know if I even made a point for anything but that's my contribution. If you know what I am trying to say that I love you and I want to be besties withyou.a


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2017)

No age limit.  If you don't like it/can't handle it, you won't drink it.  Setting an age limit leads to underage binging, since there is no telling when the next time the kids will be able to drink again.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> I drink occasionally, but I only started around 18 andae


tsk tsk underage drinks is bad yo

I'm disappointed in you

(nah jus kidding I'm secretly proud)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 16, 2017)

John Wick said:


> tsk tsk underage drinks is bad yo
> 
> I'm disappointed in you
> 
> (nah jus kidding I'm secretly proud)



U should be uncle


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 16, 2017)

The only real, valid argument for a drinking age is for developmental purposes which I agree on entirely. Excessively drinking as a young teen hinders your cognitive abilities. I do believe people tend to overlook that, however.

Whether the law works to discourage underage drinking is clearly debatable and not as effective as one would like  it to be, but there _are _various ways to prevent such a thing and, yes, it's not the law itself.


----------



## Bump (Jun 16, 2017)

Drinking age in Barbados is 16


----------



## Miss Ella (Jun 17, 2017)

Started driking around 17


----------



## John Wick (Jun 18, 2017)

Trinity Bregoli said:


> The only real, valid argument for a drinking age is for developmental purposes which I agree on entirely. Excessively drinking as a young teen hinders your cognitive abilities. I do believe people tend to overlook that, however.
> 
> Whether the law works to discourage underage drinking is clearly debatable and not as effective as one would like  it to be, but there _are _various ways to prevent such a thing and, yes, it's not the law itself.


I did some of my best work while I was drunk and high as a student.


----------



## Mob (Feb 3, 2018)

Started drinking with 15 and I got chought by police few times in a bar which I loved to visit with my friends


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

The drinking age where I live in 18 and I don't see anything wrong with it.

Though I don't drink myself personally.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> The drinking age where I live in 18 and I don't see anything wrong with it.
> 
> Though I don't drink myself personally.



I think it should be 18 personally.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I think it should be 18 personally.


Yeah I noticed you always agree with me in here.


----------



## Eros (Feb 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I think it should be 18 personally.


18 would be perfect. Also, I think to reduce late night drunkenness, closing bars at 11 PM or 12 AM should be a common practice. IIRC, bars close at 11 in the UK.


----------



## Lew (Feb 3, 2018)

Eros said:


> 18 would be perfect. Also, I think to reduce late night drunkenness, closing bars at 11 PM or 12 AM should be a common practice. IIRC, bars close at 11 in the UK.


That really depends on the licence the council the bar is located in gives out


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2018)

Eros said:


> 18 would be perfect. Also, I think to reduce late night drunkenness, closing bars at 11 PM or 12 AM should be a common practice. IIRC, bars close at 11 in the UK.


That sounds absolutely terrible.


----------



## Eros (Feb 3, 2018)

Mider T said:


> That sounds absolutely terrible.


What sounds so terrible about less drunk drivers on the road late at night? Another thing is that people should remember to actually consume a bit of food while drinking. And there's really nothing wrong with going to the bar in the afternoon either.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> I drink occasionally, but I only started around 18 andae


reported


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2018)

Mider T said:


> That sounds absolutely terrible.


they fucking don't lmao

my local on a weeknight shuts at like 12, and will go till the early morning on weekends via lock in where. 

also we have 24 hour places too.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2018)

Eros said:


> What sounds so terrible about less drunk drivers on the road late at night? Another thing is that people should remember to actually consume a bit of food while drinking. And there's really nothing wrong with going to the bar in the afternoon either.


People who plan to drive drunk are going to drive drunk, it doesn't matter what time the bars close.  The only thing closing so early will do will make people more anxious to pound and chug because they have less time to actually have fun.  It sucks for others because it really only gives you time for 2-3 drinks before the place closes.  Going to a bar too early is lame.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2018)

Mider T said:


> People who plan to drive drunk are going to drive drunk, it doesn't matter what time the bars close.  The only thing closing so early will do will make people more anxious to pound and chug because they have less time to actually have fun.  It sucks for others because it really only gives you time for 2-3 drinks before the place closes.  Going to a bar too early is lame.


drink driving should be made a sport so people can see how retarded it is 


drunk football is proof how hilarious it would be under controlled conditions

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Yeah I noticed you always agree with me in here.



Well it's dumb if people can buy tobacco at 18 which is probably more harmful to the body then they should be able to buy alcohol at 18. I mean sure alcohol is bad for the body also but only if u abuse it. Tobacco is bad period.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 4, 2018)

18 seems just fine. If you are old enough to be considered an adult, I don't see why not be able to drink.


----------



## Deidars (Feb 10, 2018)

Just don't drink with weird older guys. When I was 18 I did that, and one of them kept giving me vodka and almost took advantage of me sexually. e.e; I was really dumb for putting myself in that position. Make sure to do it with friends you're comfortable with, especially when you're new to it.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 11, 2018)

Most people start drinking before they're 21 anyway, I see no issue with lowering the age. I don't care for alcohol at all and never will.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Phenomenon (Aug 31, 2018)

18 is fine by me.


----------



## Island (Aug 31, 2018)

Not sure why this thread got bumped, but...



Eros said:


> 18 would be perfect. Also, I think to reduce late night drunkenness, closing bars at 11 PM or 12 AM should be a common practice. IIRC, bars close at 11 in the UK.


Pls no.

This would be awful.

For one thing, most people don't even _go _to clubs and bars until 10-11. When I was in college, it was typical to pregame ~10, get to the place ~11, and stay until ~1-3.

There have also been plenty of times when I've said to somebody at 10 PM, "Hey, you wanna get a beer and wings somewhere?"



Eros said:


> What sounds so terrible about less drunk drivers on the road late at night? Another thing is that people should remember to actually consume a bit of food while drinking.


Or take an Uber/Lyft because this is 2018.

You sound like you live in the sticks, tbh. Probably 70-80% of Ubers/Lyfts I've ever gotten have been either anticipating being too drunk to drive or because I actually was.



Eros said:


> And there's really nothing wrong with going to the bar in the afternoon either.


I'm sure most adults have gotten a drink with their lunch before, but if you start binge drinking at noon, the rest of your day is pretty much finished.


----------



## Eros (Aug 31, 2018)

Island said:


> Pls no.
> 
> This would be awful.
> 
> For one thing, most people don't even _go _to clubs and bars until 10-11. When I was in college, it was typical to pregame ~10, get to the place ~11, and stay until ~1-3.


Not sure why I said that. Nevermind.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Aug 31, 2018)

Not much Slavs here it seems.

Because when you live in Slavic country its impossible to avoid alcohol and when it comes to me I may have been 6/ 7 years old when i first tried it (it was only few sips of so called ,,Grzanka" and it was toffie and wódka warmed together).

And only trying sips aside, I drank my frist beer at age 13 (some of my friends got wasted as fuck by trying to drink vodka and beer together at this our first party so I was pretty responsible anyway) and I dunno, it always seemed normal to me.

I have 11 year old sister and I always give her a sip of beer if I drink and since alcohol is so popular in my place I think its better to buy your kid his first light beer when he is 13 /14 and let him see how it works for him than deny it because realistically speaking kids are gonna drink anyway, whether you let them or not.

Hell, I once went to my high school (4km by bicycle) pretty wasted because I was feeling sick at stomach and my grandma gave me some herbs on spirit and she spilled too much so I drunk a full cup of pure alcohol. 
Since i was best at Polish lessons my teacher asked me to read something at first class and I was bubbling as fuck. My desk mate had to cover her mouth then when i spoke cause she said she feels drunk just from smelling my breath. 

But its Poland speaking here so i guess most of you arent like that.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 23, 2018)

i think lowering it takes the coolness of illegal drinking out of it and maybe hopefully it results in fewer drinking crazes

i mean thats the main reason young ppl seem to drink anyways cuz "omg look im not 21 yet but my friends and i got drunk at this party"
make it legal and you kill the thrill of it so perhaps they wont give a shit. its not some cool kid secret. and for some reason its the <21 crowd that seems to advertise their drinking on social media. once ur 21+ u dont need to post every video of yourself drinking. and its that social media publicity they give to other fellow <21 ppl that make them all want to drink

but it sucks cuz the whole driving thing.. the <21 crowd here fucking always ends up causing shitty car accidents cuz of drinking. so idk how theyd handle that aspect. it pisses me off so much. teach them to be responsible from a young age?? the bad apples are still gonna do it regardless, they wont learn


----------



## Smoke (Sep 24, 2018)

Raise it to 47.

I wanna feel cool, still.


----------



## Eggyolk (Sep 25, 2018)

Agree with the OP.


----------

